# Suche neues oder gebrauchtes Lapierre Spicy 516 von 2010



## Turboluschti (27. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute,

Weiss jemand einen Laden der noch ein 2010 Lapierre Spicy 516 als Restposten zu stehen hat und zu welchem Preis?
Es würde auch ein gut erhaltenes gebrauchtes gehen, solltet Ihr jemanden wissen, bitte per PN melden.

MfG Turboluschti


----------



## Hendrik1988 (28. Juli 2011)

Bei Hibike gibts gerade Lapierres im SSV.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turboluschti (28. Juli 2011)

Ja danke habs schon gesehen aber leider kein 46 er mehr!


----------



## surprise11 (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo
46 er gibts neu nicht mehr, wollte anfang Jänner eines kaufen, gabs damals nicht mehr lt. Lapierre Vertreter in A.
Musst Privat versuchen
Mfg


----------

